
Revealed: The Secret KGB Manual for Recruiting Spies - mlb_hn
https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-kgb-papers-how-putin-learned-his-spycraft-part-1?ref=author
======
pstuart
One of the most distressing (of many) elements of this is way disinformation
has been ramped up and feeds into the unwillingness of many to "consider the
facts".

